# Metal Guitar - how to step it up a gear?...



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi guys

I played in England a on and off for around 9 years before putting the guitar down 3 years ago when my furst daughter was born. I started playing again in March of 2008 and am enjoying it immensely. The guitar is now, and will likely forever be, my number one pasttime.

I now live in London, Ontario, and got a metal band together with a few friends last year. We have recently acquired a second lead-orientated guitar player, who is phenomenal, and it has really emphasised to me how much work i still have to do! We're trying to cover 'Hammer Smashed Face' by Cannibal Corpse and im struggling...also, Finger tapping, pinch harmonics, arpeggios, sweeping, i really want to learn all this stuff. I am a competent rhythm player and my speed and picking technique is pretty solid, i could hammer away on E5's all night, but where should i begin in order to advance the quickest? Im considering going back to lessons. I have issues with a very short pinky (only reaches middle knuckle of ring finger) which makes ultra technical fast stuff really difficult, but ive just bought an Agile with a nice fat neck which helps.

thanks in advance!
Ryan


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe you could work out some harmonized leads with your other guitarist that are within your ability,and stretch out from there. On the other hand look at Hetfield from Metallica,he's a powerhouse without any lead at all.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

canadiangeordie said:


> We're trying to cover 'Hammer Smashed Face' by Cannibal Corpse and im struggling...also, Finger tapping, pinch harmonics, arpeggios, sweeping, i really want to learn all this stuff.


I suck pretty hard at tapping if I'm going across more than 3 consecutive strings but what I _can_ say is that you should master the fretting hand legato first; makes it much easier. I don't know if you have already but if not, I say grab a copy of John Petrucci's Rock Discipline or that DVD Dave Kilminster did for Lick Library... I think it was called "How to Play Fast"; awesome legato exercises/tips on that one. 

Pinch harmonics are super easy, let me find a picture of a dude holding a pick... mmkay:










See where I put the red-outlined circle? What you want to do is force the pick passed the string so that part of your thumb (the part within the circle) makes contact with the string. Yeah, it's seriously that simple. 

Play around with _where_ you're doing pinch harmonics on the string (ie: closer to the neck, between the pickups, closer to the bridge, etc.) as they all produce different sounds. A nice tune to practice this is "Stillborn" by Black Label Society - the entire intro (and all throughout the song) you'll hear pinch harmonics on the 2nd fret of the E string (starting near the bridge and going towards the neck, then the second time he starts near the neck and goes towards the bridge). 

For arpeggios, check out Paul Gilbert's lessons (can probably find them on YouTube, Google Videos or Amazon)... he's definitely the master. I've never found anyone that gives better exercises/explanations. His "Get Out of My Yard" DVD is amazing, he starts by teaching his songs but then gets into technique stuff near the middle/end. Arpeggios, legato, picking, etc. Petrucci is pretty decent too. 

For sweeping, again, check out Petrucci's Rock Discipline... his exercises rock. Joe Stump also has a DVD dedicated to sweeping, it's called "Sweep Arpeggios" or something to that effect. It'll change your life (well, not really... but your playing will rock).

You can probably find all of the DVDs mentioned uploaded by some hooligan on YouTube or Google Videos. Either way I recommend purchasing them - they're well worth the money and they'll definitely get you to where you want to be very fast (as long as you put in the time and effort, of course).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pick up your metronome, and practise cleanly *and* unplugged. Start slow and work your way up.

that is how you achiece precision and clean runs 

I'd be a muuuch better guitar player all around (and at metal) if i learned songs and practised with a metronome. I generally just play.. and it shows.

Also try Paganini's 5th Caprice (youtube Yngwie doing it too). I learned a small section of that song, never got it up to speed or anything but damn was it a learning experience!


----------

